# Import Carlisle? 5/21 - 5/23



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Anyone going?

http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/schedule/import/index.asp

I'll be there all day Fri and Sat AM. Stop by and say Hi.
I'm parked on the showfield, 03 silvergrey 330i, PA reg: "ZHP"


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Scott ZHP said:


> Anyone going?
> 
> http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/schedule/import/index.asp
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:

I think Clyde is coming up to the show. I am trying to clear Saturday so I can make it. Would you happen to have an extra rear shade that you could install in my car then :dunno:  :angel:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I think Clyde is coming up to the show. I am trying to clear Saturday so I can make it. Would you happen to have an extra rear shade that you could install in my car then :dunno:  :angel:


No extra sunshade, but if you already have one, we could do a tech session right there on the showfield. About the only tool you need is a drill. And some patience.

I need to leave by about noon on Sat.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm going up there to look at Cobras, Daytonas and 7s and talk to reps from the different kit vendors.

As I've done more research and put more thought into what I really want, my potential budget has gone up since this rather naive post, but using a crate engine from Roush (402R) will do that. :angel:

I'll be there Saturday morning and will look for you, Scott. Hopefully, I'll be able to avoid the Dr. if he shows. :eeps:


----------

